# Jessem Mast-R-Lift II



## shoot summ (Feb 21, 2014)

I know some of you have this already and are pleased with it, I based my purchase on some of that feedback.

After a very long time I decided to buy a lift. I made my first router table in 1988 or 1989, I've used a number of different routers in tables over the years, and could never(for some reason) justify the expense of a lift. I have the resources, but I am cheap...

I had some gift cards from a recent Team meeting, last ones sat on my desk all year and I ended up giving them to my Wife for different occasions, no regrets on that, but I decided to spend a little on me this year. So after a disappointing trip to the Grizzly store with gift cards and 10% off coupon in my pocket, and found nothing to buy, I decided it was time for a lift.

I have the Benchdog cast table saw extension/router mount, so it narrows the field a bit on lifts as it is a different plate size. I chose the Jessem from it's history, and reviews, finally found the deal I wanted and ordered it. Showed up today, took about 15 miutes to install, and so far I think the thing is pretty awesome. I can't wait to run some wood through it later this week, but so far I would give it a 2 thumbs up. Fit, finish, function, install, all great. I'm pretty excited about not pulling the Bosch router out of the mount(it's somewhat of a PITA) to change bits and collets. Plus raising, lowering, and adjusting from the top is super easy. My biggest issue is that I'm going to have to come up with some way to keep the adjusting wrench somewhere nearby.


----------



## samandothers (Jan 20, 2012)

I had an old Hitachi router mounted in my table saw extension table. I was frustrating to say the least. I found a Woodpeckers Lift, table and fence on CL. WOW what a difference in changing bits, adjusting heights and fence control. I know you'll enjoy the new lift!


----------



## shoot summ (Feb 21, 2014)

samandothers said:


> I had an old Hitachi router mounted in my table saw extension table. I was frustrating to say the least. I found a Woodpeckers Lift, table and fence on CL. WOW what a difference in changing bits, adjusting heights and fence control. I know you'll enjoy the new lift!


One of my early Router table builds had a Hitachi TR12( I still have it), big honking plunge router. It was fun adjusting an upside down plunge router in a table... :vs_laugh:


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*I have 3 of them .....*

It just don't get any better in my opinion. :smile2:

The earliest ones didn't have a height lock cam, but the later ones do and it really helps keep the height constant. Once you have a lift you get really spoiled and always want one in your table router. The other advantage is the center hole accepts different size inserts for the various size bits. They simply lock in with a 1/4 twist. I still like to use the offset collet wrenches to change bits but raising the collet up only takes a few cranks. I have the same Benchdog cast iron tables with PC 7518 router motors, a great combination. :vs_cool:


----------



## shoot summ (Feb 21, 2014)

woodnthings said:


> It just don't get any better in my opinion. :smile2:
> 
> The earliest ones didn't have a height lock cam, but the later ones do and it really helps keep the height constant. Once you have a lift you get really spoiled and always want one in your table router. The other advantage is the center hole accepts different size inserts for the various size bits. They simply lock in with a 1/4 twist. I still like to use the offset collet wrenches to change bits but raising the collet up only takes a few cranks. I have the same Benchdog cast iron tables with PC 7518 router motors, a great combination. :vs_cool:


Your comments weighed heavily on the decision, thank you.

My issue now is the Bosch I have been using I typically use outside of the table as well. The lift isn't really designed to be taking the router out all of the time. So I am likely headed towards a dedicated motor for the lift. Wish I would have picked up a PC while I still got the Stanley/Black and Decker Employee discount through my Son.

Jessem actually has a nice router motor/switch/speed controller setup that I am looking at...


----------



## shoot summ (Feb 21, 2014)

shoot summ said:


> Your comments weighed heavily on the decision, thank you.
> 
> My issue now is the Bosch I have been using I typically use outside of the table as well. The lift isn't really designed to be taking the router out all of the time. So I am likely headed towards a dedicated motor for the lift. Wish I would have picked up a PC while I still got the Stanley/Black and Decker Employee discount through my Son.
> 
> Jessem actually has a nice router motor/switch/speed controller setup that I am looking at...


Appears this setup is based on the Portamate router motor, it has a lot of feedback on that motor that is less than positive, so I will likely go the tried and true course of the 75182...


----------



## TimPa (Jan 27, 2010)

we have the PC 7518's (two of them) in a bench. they are truly workhorses. we have changed the brushes and bearings on them each several times now. ours has the soft start feature. this feature doesn't allow a speed control to be used. and there are times I would rather have speed control than soft start. I think I read where you can modify the internal electronics to accept speed control but haven't done it yet.


so if you have a desire for speed control, see if it can be used on the new ones.


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*Have you tried a speed control?*

You can always start it on "full speed" and then back down the RPMs to what you need.... unless the manual strictly forbids their use ....?


I can't remember for certain, but I may have used one on a 7518, but I have for sure on a 690 router. :vs_cool:


----------



## NoThankyou (Mar 21, 2018)

I have two router tables, both with Woodpecker lifts, series I and II. 

The series II is the best for normal work, adjust to get it close, play with it a bit for a good fit.

The Series I is best for precision height adjustments. It is very easy to adjust to 1/256" in height, 1/512" with a good eye. The only problem is that each turn of the crank is 1/32". It takes a lot of cranking to change bits. If the router bit has the complementary cutting surfaces one above the other, precision adjustment is as simple as counting turns. 

I don't know if the series I is still available. But an item of note is that there are two height adjusting options, 16 or 32 turns per inch.

I have used a bench dog (I think, blue plate and definitely NOT a Rockler) that is 4 turns per inch in adjustment. It was good enough for school work but I'm not so sure about professional work.


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*He already bought the JessEm ^*

No point in recommending other lifts, shoot summ bought the Jess Em. :|


----------



## shoot summ (Feb 21, 2014)

woodnthings said:


> No point in recommending other lifts, shoot summ bought the Jess Em. :|


I don't know, finding out that my new lift doesn't have super micro adjustment is now disappointing, I may have to return it... 

Oh wait, just checked, one rotation of the adjuster is 1/16", so I DO have micro adjustment!! Glad that is resolved, I would have lost sleep over that ability to adjust this thing 1/512". 

As I can't even see 0.001953", I don't see where this will ever be an issue, when I get into those measurements I am not typically working with wood.


----------



## shoot summ (Feb 21, 2014)

Pulled the trigger on the 75182, Rockler had a good price, free shipping, and a $50 gift card.

Nice attribute of the Mast-R-Lift II is that I don't have to get a different lift, it fits most all of the popular motors. My Bosch 1617(3.5") is in it right now, when the 75182(4.2") motor shows up it will fit, just move the mounting blocks. Can't do that with a Woodpecker lift.


----------



## Larry42 (Jan 10, 2014)

For those that don't have a lift, I feel for you, but not too much!
I've got the Incra lift. It is made by Jessem and nearly the same but has a few tweaks that I like. 
I've also got the big PC router mounted. The cast iron top is from a shaper. I machined the opening to take the lift. 
The fence is a pc. of 40x80mm extrusion from 2020. Adjustments are some castings I made and use heavy SS rods. 
Still need to cast the dust hood.


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*OK, now you have my exact set up!*



shoot summ said:


> Pulled the trigger on the 75182, Rockler had a good price, free shipping, and a $50 gift card.
> 
> Nice attribute of the Mast-R-Lift II is that I don't have to get a different lift, it fits most all of the popular motors. My Bosch 1617(3.5") is in it right now, when the 75182(4.2") motor shows up it will fit, just move the mounting blocks. Can't do that with a Woodpecker lift.



All you need is the Peachtree router bit set, the off set wrench set, a digital height gauge: https://www.amazon.com/Wixey-WR25-Digital-Height-Gauge/dp/B006WMRVS4. an ON/OFF safety paddle switch and a stand for the Bench Dog table..... >
https://www.ptreeusa.com/rtr_router_bit_stone_mountain_sale.html


Buy All 66 Router Bits & Save _*BIG*_*!*
Even at the $8.99 price all the bits listed above bought individual would be $593.34
If you buy all 66 Router bits listed above you get them all for just $159.99 


You Save $433.35 Plus FREE Shipping


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

We don't need a spammer about Ted.:|It has been reported.


----------



## shoot summ (Feb 21, 2014)

woodnthings said:


> All you need is the Peachtree router bit set, the off set wrench set, a digital height gauge: https://www.amazon.com/Wixey-WR25-Digital-Height-Gauge/dp/B006WMRVS4. an ON/OFF safety paddle switch and a stand for the Bench Dog table..... >
> https://www.ptreeusa.com/rtr_router_bit_stone_mountain_sale.html
> 
> 
> ...


Oh, I like that Idea, I will incorporate that!

I'm going to leave the router wing on the table saw, with a twist...

Let me say that my shop is "small" relative to what I have, so most everything has to have wheels under it. Including my table saw, so:

I started a Unisaw rebuild several years ago, 80's Uni from a State surplus auction, got it cheap. I set out to improve dust removal from the cabinet, did some work welding in plates to divert the dust to the pickup, and then the saw got pushed aside due to other projects. Occasionally I would do a little work, decided to make a custom cart for the beast using the guts of a pallet jack. Pushed aside again. Picked up a motorless 90's Unisaw on Craigslist one day for $100 and put it in my storage, forgot about it. Was cleaning up the storage a couple of weeks ago and I saw the Uni and got inspired to get the project done so I have been after it hard for the last couple of weeks. New arbor bearings, finalizing the cart design, etc. Part of that is the idea I might use part of the extra Uni cabinet on the right end of the cart for a router enclosure/drawer unit. As I'm using the extra Uni top as part of the extension table it only makes sense that the right edge of that top bolt to part of the original cabinet. It's all going to be really cool when I'm done, but I've honestly made a ton of work for myself(but I'm enjoying it). I need to start a thread on it and post some pics. The dissecting of the pallet jack and rebuilding it the way I want has been interesting...


----------



## shoot summ (Feb 21, 2014)

Couple of updates.

The 75182 arrives tomorow, pretty excited about that one...

Typical for me once I start down a path, I go all the way down the path. Instead of buying the $15 1/4" collet for the new motor I did a little research and found a neat precision collet setup from precisebits.com. It's a collet setup similar to what you see in metal working, with options for much tighter precision(run out) than you typically find on normal router collets. I didn't opt for the ultra, or extreme precision version, the precision version is fine for my use. The collet setup showed up today, very nice kit, would highly recommend them.

https://www.precisebits.com/gateways/ColletsNutsHome.htm


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*They are quite some outfit!*

Check out all their router products here:
https://www.precisebits.com/#


----------



## shoot summ (Feb 21, 2014)

woodnthings said:


> Check out all their router products here:
> https://www.precisebits.com/#


They have some nice products, and they were great to deal with, easy order, and super quick shipping.

This review is really interesting...


----------



## ORBlackFZ1 (Dec 25, 2013)

Hi everyone:

That Jessem lift looks interesting..... 

Help me out with the advantages & disadvantages of switching to this lift over mine. Other than the precision adjustments for height, are their other advantages that I don't see? The cost would definitely be a disadvantage.

Thanks,
Eric


----------



## shoot summ (Feb 21, 2014)

ORBlackFZ1 said:


> Hi everyone:
> 
> That Jessem lift looks interesting.....
> 
> ...


It is difficult to justify the expense, I've wanted one for years, and couldn't justify the cost.

I still can't justify the $$ I spent on the lift, new PC motor, and collet. But I will certainly enjoy using them, sometimes I make these investments for future use as well. I'm getting closer to retirement, I might end up "working" a little when I do from my shop.

You have a nice looking setup, appears to me that height adjustment is quite a process for you, raise the top, stand off to the side to get it close, lower the top, check it, raise the top adjust it, etc? Does appear to be a way to get at the router with the top down, I guess you can kneel down and adjust it as well? If that is the case then a lift will remove a lot of the time you might be spending on adjusting the lift. You are buying time with it, and time is not always cheap...


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*I'll jump in as well ....*

Since I have 3 of the JessEm MastRLift 2's and PC 7518 motors. I don't have a "before" experience, except no lift. But the "after" is a dream to adjust for height. It has a 16 threads per inch adjusting rod which equates to 1/16" of height for a full rotation of the handle. It's all done from above the table including bit changes using off set wrenches. If I recall there are 2 sizes of tables. 

9 1/4" X 11 3/4":
https://www.amazon.com/JessEm-Mast-...d=1549053162&sr=1-2&keywords=jessem+mastrlift


8 1/4" X 11 3/4" for non-JessEm tables like my Bench Dog Pros:

https://www.amazon.com/JessEm-Mast-...d=1549053162&sr=1-1&keywords=jessem+mastrlift


They also have the size smaller version, called the Rout-R-Lift, for these "plunge base" router motors:
https://www.amazon.com/dp/B07DFGQMN...&pd_rd_r=b9eca414-2660-11e9-8d89-2156212e8c69


----------



## ORBlackFZ1 (Dec 25, 2013)

shoot summ said:


> I'm getting closer to retirement, I might end up "working" a little when I do from my shop.


"Retirement is still working.....I just traded a paycheck for a SSN check":vs_laugh:. 



shoot summ said:


> You have a nice looking setup, appears to me that height adjustment is quite a process for you, raise the top, stand off to the side to get it close, lower the top, check it, raise the top adjust it, etc? Does appear to be a way to get at the router with the top down, I guess you can kneel down and adjust it as well? If that is the case then a lift will remove a lot of the time you might be spending on adjusting the lift. You are buying time with it, and time is not always cheap...


Actually, the height adjustment is quite fast for the work I do. I can usually adjust the height while the table top is up. Very seldom do I have to make adjustments when the top is down. When I do, the two (2) doors on the front open and allow me to twist the Bosch 1619EVS adjustment knob up or down. I use a straight edge across the table top and the router bit or use my router bit height gauge. Even matching tongue and groove adjustments are quite fast and simple.

Thanks for posting the information,
Eric


----------



## shoot summ (Feb 21, 2014)

Used the new setup last night, routing some MDF for some painted drawer fronts.

What a dream to use, from bit installation, to height adjustment, it was great. The PC had plenty of power, dust collection was pretty good, vac attached to fence, table insert just slightly larger than the bit, dust collector hose under and to the left of the router. Small amount of dust on the floor, need to check out some sort of enclosure for the router.


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*enclosing your router ....*

Be aware of which direction the air flow is from the insert hole in the table. Be sure to allow for enough inflow air to prevent overheating of the motor. A baffle like a speaker, may be better to reduce noise than just an open port.... :vs_cool:
I have my Rigid 6 HP ? shop vac connected directly to the chip collection port in the fence, so I get some dust down below, but not much. The fence is a Bench Dog Pro with the dust port.


----------



## shoot summ (Feb 21, 2014)

woodnthings said:


> Be aware of which direction the air flow is from the insert hole in the table. Be sure to allow for enough inflow air to prevent overheating of the motor. A baffle like a speaker, may be better to reduce noise than just an open port.... :vs_cool:
> I have my Rigid 6 HP ? shop vac connected directly to the chip collection port in the fence, so I get some dust down below, but not much. The fence is a Bench Dog Pro with the dust port.


Good advice, all of the enclosures I have seen have some way to provide air into the enclosure for the motor intake.

I have the same setup, including the vac...


----------



## twedlake (Oct 23, 2018)

been looking at these myself, good to hear the "real world" feedback.


----------



## shoot summ (Feb 21, 2014)

twedlake said:


> been looking at these myself, good to hear the "real world" feedback.


I struggled with the cost for some time, I'm a cheap ass sometimes. I probably could have gotten a better deal on the lift if I waited, they go on sale sometimes, and Jessem actually gets some "seconds" every once in awhile that the plate anodizing is a little off. Nothing that would bother me if I could save a little $$. I knew if I didn't execute on this it would pass by again and I wouldn't do it, so I just did it.

Once I got the lift, and realized it wasn't going to be as easy to remove the Bosch 1617 to use for hand routing, which is pretty rare, but sometimes the trim router is too small, and the Hitachi is too big. Anyway, I decided to get a dedicated router motor, looked at another 1617, it probably would have been adequate, but the PC is the king of the hill, so for a small difference in price I stepped up to the PC.

Same deal on the PC router motor, the deal from Rockler was actually a good deal, $299, free shipping, with a $50 Rockler gift card is about as cheap as you will find one new. It wasn't far off from the price I got from my Son when he got Employee pricing as a Stanley/B+D Company Employee. Plus I put it on Paypal and got 6 months 0%, I love free money too... 

I've already been very pleased with the system in use, adjustment is fast and easy, bit changes above the table are slick, the PC motor is extremely powerful, and the replacement collet is very cool.


----------

